
Ken, Unix and Games (2001) - kercker
https://www.bell-labs.com/usr/dmr/www/ken-games.html
======
okket
Sign 'o' the Times: The Bell Labs website does not load in recent stable
Chrome because

    
    
      This server's certificate chain is incomplete.
    

[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.bell-
labs...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.bell-labs.com)

Once mighty ruling company, setting standards for the world now has problems
following. Also: Nokia. Sorry for the meta.

~~~
brudgers
The site isn't broken in Firefox or Chromium. Maybe the behavior that the
changes to Chrome signal a willingness to break the open web.

~~~
okket
It is clearly a violation of the TLS RFC 5246 [1], page 47, Server Certificate
-> certificate_list. You may only omit the root, but otherwise must supply all
parts of the certificate chain.

[1] [https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5246](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5246)

~~~
brudgers
Chrome is, in turn, in violation of the robustness principle:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robustness_principle)

~~~
okket
When it comes to security/TLS, robustness in the sense of "In doubt accept
things and not error" is not what you want. Seriously.

~~~
brudgers
When it comes to Dennis Ritchie's home page, yes.

------
qwertyuiop924
It is somewhat creepy to realize that I'm looking at a dead man's website.

~~~
gumby
What makes it different from reading a book by a dead author?

I ask this question genuinely because neither case seems particularly weird to
me, but watching a film and realizing that "everyone in this frame is dead" or
"everyone who worked on this film in any way is dead" is somewhat creepy to
me.

The difference is weird. Which is why I ask about what seems creepy to you.
Could it be that a web page feels like a dialogue?

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Because if you go the the main page, it IS a conversation: He's saying, "I'm
DMR, this is where I work, and these are some of the things I've done." The
only difference from another personal webpage is sign at the top that tells
you that the person who's talking to you is dead.

It's a piece that, unlike a book, or the essay proper, wasn't designed to
outlive it's author.

